# Reverse respiration / technical question



## morphout (Dec 23, 2006)

For several months now, Ive been trying to work out if it's possible to reverse the respiration on the V8 engine...
here's what I mean:
Switch the intake and exhaust ports on the engine so that the engine would intake through the exhaust ports and exhaust through the intake port.
Of course it would require extensive modification, i.e. creation of 2 intake manifolds, fuel rail movement, switching cams, etc to do...correct me if im wrong, but wouldnt that be about it for actual internals?
beyond that, fabricating a header that would leave the top of the engine then twirl around the bottom to exit where the exhaust should exit.

I know it sounds ludacris, why on earth would anybody want to do this?....

Well, here's where my evil comes in...

A modification like this would leave you with the ability to create a header with all 8 cylinders meeting at a single exit point within immediate vicinity of the engine....

enter the massive single turbo...

it is to my understanding, that this would nontheless generate a great deal of heat directly under the hood (if you had the room for it in the first place), but as an idea, why not?

is my thinking straightforward, or have I just made an @$$ of myself?

please give me opinions, mechanical critique, etc.
Thank you,
Morphout


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

on the surface it may seem like a good idea, but once you get in to thinking about it, your making an a$$ out of your self (couldn't help that one)

There are a large number of reasons that this is a bad idea, and if you could get it to work, which is plausable, causes to many other issues and would be less efficient than the current set up.

You would need a completely different head design, reworked fuel system, larger engine compartment to exit the exhaust, maybe double the cooling capacity, more emissions equipment do to the higher temps. Just give up on this one.


----------



## morphout (Dec 23, 2006)

hahaha,
thats what i was looking for 
thanks!


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i would do it if you wanted to run two in tandem. i saw this done with a 455 buick mated at the flywheels. go for it. a tandem set up lsx engine


----------

